# homemade scent killer



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

any of you make your own homemade scent killer?


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I've read and heard many times that the store bought scent killers are just distilled water and baking soda mixed together which you can do easily yourself.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

sounds about right. i saw a good thread on it last year but i didn't write it down. sounded like what you said.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Whats the point of making your own. With all the things we do to get ready for hunting season why add more to your to do list. Scent management products are a minimal expense when you look at the big picture.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Some people like making their own whatever?? They get more satisfaction out of doing things themselves and then killing an animal knowing they had as big a part of it as possible........ I see your a fisherman, some people tie flies and some people buy them at the store... Myself, I like making bullets and sausage


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I read and artical that stated one guy would gather up rabbit, deer or other poo etc. Put it in a small plastic coffee "can" with a few holes drill in it and put it and his cover alls in a garbage bag. He would leave them in it overnight and pull them out of the garbage bag before he went to his stand.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Vanilla in a spray bottle.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Im not knocking the process, I was mostly wondering why. If your wanting to make your own scent control a quick google search will post several methods.

2 cups of baking soda
2 cups of peroxide
2 cups of distilled water
1 oz non scented soap


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the process of going hunting as well as the hunt. I guess all that time in the military just made me appreciate attention to detail. Besides that, why pay a whole bunch of money for something I can make for cheap.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Vanilla in a spray bottle.


I second this...been using vanilla for many many years with great results.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

so you just use the vanilla straight with nothing else or do you mix with distilled water or something?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Clint Leopold said:


> I second this...been using vanilla for many many years with great results.


20yrs ago I tried some vanilla water mix twice, the first time nothing came in from downwind, second and LAST time they did, that was the last time I used vanilla. BTW have you EVER smelt vanilla extract while in the woods......me neither....WW


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

We used to put pine needles and cedar in a spray bottle with water worked pretty good.except i sneezed all the time.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

ya i usually put pine needles in my scent bag when i store it.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

I always wanted to try cedar oil+goat weed oil for a combo scent/bug spray.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

extgreen said:


> so you just use the vanilla straight with nothing else or do you mix with distilled water or something?


We usually mix it with a little water...maybe half and half.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> 20yrs ago I tried some vanilla water mix twice, the first time nothing came in from downwind, second and LAST time they did, that was the last time I used vanilla. BTW have you EVER smelt vanilla extract while in the woods......me neither....WW


To answer your question no, I have NEVER smelt vanilla extract while in the woods....unless it's on me. What I can say is that I along with many of my friends and family have been using this for a very long time while bowhunting with great results. I can't give facts on how or why it works for us, but it definitly does. We will continue to use it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I did the vanilla with water a few years back. Made friends with a bunch of ants and some honey bees came into my popup with me to get to the sweet smell. Could definitely tell when I was around though but don't know if it helped hunting or not lol.

TH


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

I had an old bow hunter tell me that he squeezes oranges on his shoulders


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Lots of times you can get away with anything due to the 'thermal currents' big differance in the morn(up) n eve(down) hunts and what your scent does. Most of the time I use Coyote urine both for cover scent and as a scent post to get a deer where I want it for a shot....WW


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

kool so you just put the scent where you want the deer to stop and that's it? So it doesn't spook the deer off?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Best scent killer ever: HUNT INTO THE FREAKIN WIND!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> 20yrs ago I tried some vanilla water mix twice, the first time nothing came in from downwind, second and LAST time they did, that was the last time I used vanilla. BTW have you EVER smelt vanilla extract while in the woods......me neither....WW


Ever smelt protein or corn in the woods?:bounce:


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

ya Jammer that's a good point, but where i hunt i''m in kind of a valley so i get a swirling wind. what do you do with that?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Ever smelt protein or corn in the woods?:bounce:


Can't smell that good here but I don't think it would be a reliable cover scent ether....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

extgreen said:


> kool so you just put the scent where you want the deer to stop and that's it? So it doesn't spook the deer off?


I can say without a dought Coyote urine has never spooked deer off me, I don't overuse it tho...a little dab will do you. I watched a video in the late 80s with Barry Winsel shooting a doe with her head stuck in a scent post he had made with Coyote urine he explained all about his take on lures n cover scents. I have personally done it with a doe also, have had deer go to a scent post on several occassions. I have spooked deer with several other things...vanilla extract, fox urine, skunk screen, doe pee and ME...I bought a gallon of doe pee one yr, used it once and poured the rest out. Now I just buy 1 pint of coyote urine each yr from R&P Outdoors. Agree on the no scent is best but sometimes playing with scents n lures is cool. BTW sounds like the thermal currents I was speaking of in the earlier post could be a problem in a valley...WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Best scent killer ever: HUNT INTO THE FREAKIN WIND!!!


I always plan to... but sometimes they go around, just to get downwind and check things out....WW


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Can't smell that good here but I don't think it would be a reliable cover scent ether....WW


Mine come running when they smell it


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

i was trying out a deal to help me with my smokers cough, which had me use Thyme in some boiling water. that was such a strong smell and it only took a lil bit. I think i might try it as a scent killer this weekend.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

extgreen said:


> i was trying out a deal to help me with my smokers cough, which had me use Thyme in some boiling water. that was such a strong smell and it only took a lil bit. I think i might try it as a scent killer this weekend.


Ever try rosemary. A handful of rosemary and rub it on your sleeves and man it is pungent and natural and very strong.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Once upon a time on here some wise bow hunter offered the perfect solution.

Just step in some fresh cow poop on your way to the blind.

If you don't have cattle, do not substitute your own poop...just sayin.

TH


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

i'm not searching for poop in the dark


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

RobaloSunrise said:


> Ever try rosemary. A handful of rosemary and rub it on your sleeves and man it is pungent and natural and very strong.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


i haven't tried it, but i'll check it out tomorrow. i know there is a tree on the way to my stand that i grab a few leaves off of on the way to the stand and it has a strong scent too.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have to walk across a field to get to any of my bow stands so I always rip a hand full of goatweed off and rub down in it (after I have sprayed first)
Seems to work have had many a deer come in from down end with in 10 yards of me.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------

